# Greetings Fellow Meatheads



## juicer80 (Mar 1, 2012)

Greetings Fellow Meatheads,

I recently joined this site at the direction of Jammer5954 (thats us w/ Raichlen). I have been smoking on a Masterbuilt electric smoker for years now. I know, I know, electric? Small children make it difficult to keep an eye on the temperature all day, so this will have to do for now. I also just purchased a new Weber grill but I guess there's a different blog for that. The Chicago winter seems to be fading, & the sweet smells of hickory & cherry wood will soon fill my neighborhood. Looking forward to reading the forum.

Warmest Regards,

John


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello John and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






to SMF  - glad to have you here with us


----------



## smoke king (Mar 1, 2012)

You'll get no flak here for having an electric! If your Weber grill is a charcoal kettle you can smoke with that too. I did for years.


----------



## bama bbq (Mar 1, 2012)

What...electric!?!? Blaspheme!!   haha  not really... welcome aboard!  I smoked on my weber kettle for years also, and still do on short cooks.


----------



## miamirick (Mar 1, 2012)

nothing wrond with electric    keep the pics coming


----------



## sprky (Mar 1, 2012)

to SMF . You have come to the right place for smoking info. This site is loaded with great info just use the search bar at top of page to find what you are looking for. If you can't locate the answer just ask folks here are willing to share there knowledge.


----------



## capntrip (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah I Love my smokin-it model1 .....nothing wrong with electric set it and forget it!!!!! Plus it turns out some fine food!!!! Just check out the pics!!


----------



## jrod62 (Mar 2, 2012)

:welcome1:


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 2, 2012)

Welcome to SMF! Glad to have you with us!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 2, 2012)

Welcome to the SMF Family...I used a Charcoal fired NB Offset to get AWAY from the kids when they were young. Three little girls wanting to do your hair and put nail polish on you? Needed a break... Now I use the MES cause I'm just old and lazy!...JJ


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 2, 2012)

Welcome to our site!  We have a grilling section as well here too!   All tools of the trade!  We have one very very bad habit; we all love to drool so please post lots and lots of Qview for us all to enjoy!  Thank you so much for joining!


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 2, 2012)

Hello John and welcome to SMF! I have an MES 40 and love it...especially the remote!


----------



## gersus (Mar 2, 2012)

welcome! No shame in using a Masterbuilt! They'll out smoke the charcoal guys any day! hahaha (just jokin)


----------



## venture (Mar 2, 2012)

Welcome aboard, John!

If any of old farts here don't have a Weber grill someplace on the patio?  Well, we should have!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

